# Paph Startler 'Glace' AM/AOS



## paphreek (Nov 25, 2010)

The complex season is going full blast in the greenhouse, with many in bloom and at least as many in bud.







Here's a happy plant. This is the first time it has bloomed with two flowers on one stem.


----------



## raymond (Nov 25, 2010)

wow very nice flowers and greenhouse


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2010)

It looks like you did the right thing, giving your plants a new greenhouse!


----------



## tenman (Nov 25, 2010)

beautiful flowers; great blooming with two on one stem! I've been wanting a piece of that since I first saw a pic about 20 years ago.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 25, 2010)

Very, very nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2010)

:drool::drool: Beautiful sights within a beautiful site! :drool:


----------



## tim (Nov 25, 2010)

can we get some more greenhouse pix?

beautiful blooming of it...i don't understand why this doesn't have an fcc


----------



## etex (Nov 25, 2010)

Your greenhouse and blooms look great!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh wow, your greenhouse is looking spectacular! Yes, yes, more pix please! :clap: Lovely, lovely paphs.


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2010)

The plants seem to like the new house Ross, they look good. Shame the Startler has 2 flowers, its really reduced the spike length also.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> The plants seem to like the new house Ross, they look good. Shame the Startler has 2 flowers, its really reduced the spike length also.



It usually only has one flower at a time. I know it is more desirable for standard complex Paphs to have only one flower per stem as it prevents the dented pouch caused by the second bud, and the flower is generally bigger and the stem taller.


----------



## tim (Nov 25, 2010)

but now you have 4 pollenia instead of 2....


----------



## paphreek (Nov 25, 2010)

tim said:


> can we get some more greenhouse pix?
> 
> beautiful blooming of it...i don't understand why this doesn't have an fcc



Here's a few more of the same thing, just different angles. I'll try to take some combination closeups the next time I'm home on a sunny day.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 26, 2010)

Ross, you are living my dream: an orchid house full of happy complex Paph faces to greet me on winter days.

That Startler is stunning!


----------



## tenman (Nov 26, 2010)

Roy said:


> The plants seem to like the new house Ross, they look good. Shame the Startler has 2 flowers, its really reduced the spike length also.



I'm one of those who feel that shorter spikes are better. I prefer the flower have some visual connection to the plant rather than waving about 18" above it.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, a good hand and a good gh give many lovely blooms!!!! Jean

(I must have a problem with my hand )


----------



## hardy (Nov 26, 2010)

What a wonderful growing area :drool: :drool:
Love the twin blooms too!


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW. What a setup. Stunning flowers as well.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2010)

What amazes me is this was all in your house at one time! And for me to think Eric's set was crowded!oke:

Beautiful blooming of Startler too.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful greenhouse! Congrats! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## paphreek (Nov 26, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> What amazes me is this was all in your house at one time! And for me to think Eric's set was crowded!oke:
> 
> Beautiful blooming of Startler too.



It was either build a greenhouse or liquidate a large number of plants. There was no way I could care for the growing collection in the house any longer.


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 26, 2010)

*Looking good !*

hi Ross,

first of all happy Thanksgiving weekend
This picture of Paph. Startler 'Glace' is about the best i've ever seen
no colorbreaks or streaks what so ever !
if there's any award sessions coming up close to you ,you might want to take it there.
what are you planning to cross with it ?
can you see a lot of difference with your plants having a dedicated growing area for them, 
compared with before all being scattered over the house ?
do you find easier to take care of them in greenhouse then before ?
we are looking forward seeing the result of your hard building labor
this summer translated in many nice Paph. pictures that we hope you'll
share with us
cliokchi:clap:




tim said:


> can we get some more greenhouse pix?
> 
> beautiful blooming of it...i don't understand why this doesn't have an fcc


----------



## e-spice (Nov 26, 2010)

Great looking plants!

e-spice


----------



## mormodes (Nov 26, 2010)

See if they perform for you the same way next year. One of the things I noticed when i moved my collection from a house/lights set up to a GH was a very satisfying flush of blooms. I chalked this up to a 'correct' amount of natural light. I chased that notion for several years. After reading how vendors in Taiwan and people like Frank Smith hold their plants to get them to bloom at the 'proper' time I started to wonder if instead I had been unintentionally holding them in a similar fashion. Maybe they'd been storing it up until they got a little different conditions then blammo they bloomed their fool heads off. I don't know. But after that initial flush they never bloomed as exuberantly again. 

Now, I'll be the first one to admit that I'm not the best waterer or feeder, so operator error is high on my list of reasons why my plants aren't great. But you know how you grew in the house, and now see what changes now that you're in a GH. If next year you notice what I did, well, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. 

I don't mean this to be a cautionary tale, LOL! Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to be snarky. These little experiences in orchid growing..well its what I really enjoy and what I like about the internet community. Sharing experiences. Chances are I'm just being an old ninny.


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! That's a fantastic growing area you have there!


----------



## jblanford (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!! Ross, what a great bunch of blooms and a great place to grow them in, thanks... Jim.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 26, 2010)

mormodes said:


> See if they perform for you the same way next year. One of the things I noticed when i moved my collection from a house/lights set up to a GH was a very satisfying flush of blooms. I chalked this up to a 'correct' amount of natural light. I chased that notion for several years. After reading how vendors in Taiwan and people like Frank Smith hold their plants to get them to bloom at the 'proper' time I started to wonder if instead I had been unintentionally holding them in a similar fashion. Maybe they'd been storing it up until they got a little different conditions then blammo they bloomed their fool heads off. I don't know. But after that initial flush they never bloomed as exuberantly again.
> 
> Now, I'll be the first one to admit that I'm not the best waterer or feeder, so operator error is high on my list of reasons why my plants aren't great. But you know how you grew in the house, and now see what changes now that you're in a GH. If next year you notice what I did, well, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.
> 
> I don't mean this to be a cautionary tale, LOL! Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to be snarky. These little experiences in orchid growing..well its what I really enjoy and what I like about the internet community. Sharing experiences. Chances are I'm just being an old ninny.



I don't doubt that things will be different. My plants have been accustomed to consistent but low levels of artificial light and are now being subjected to our nasty, dark, short days of November, December, and January. I'm sure this will have a negative effect on next year's blooms. On the upside, I believe higher humidity has helped decrease the amount of bud blast and improved flower quality. Also, Cattleyas and Phals are showing increased spiking, both because of better light. Our Phals especially were the "Cinderellas" of our collection, always getting the worst growing spots compared to their wicked step sister Paphs.:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2010)

paphreek said:


> It was either build a greenhouse or liquidate a large number of plants. There was no way I could care for the growing collection in the house any longer.


I hear that!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2010)

* now being subjected to our nasty, dark, short days of November, December, and January.*
Again, this might be exactly what the doctor order! Adjust your water/fertilizer accordingly.


----------



## mormodes (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah. The challenge now is trying to grow a mixed collection in one GH. But you've got a good volume-to-surface-area ratio, so hopefully yours won't be as twitchy as mine.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2010)

paphreek said:


> It was either build a greenhouse or liquidate a large number of plants. There was no way I could care for the growing collection in the house any longer.


I hear that!!!


----------



## McPaph (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats on all the great looking blooms and the great looking greenhouse


----------

